# Mp3-Player Firmware auslesen?!



## -Ener- (5. Januar 2005)

Habe bei ebay nen Mp3-Player ersteigert... ein No Name Teil mit Samsung Chip... zumindest in der Hardware wird er als: "Generic USB DISC DEVICE USB Device" angezeigt nun wollte ich ein bisschen in der Firmware die Sprache RICHTIG deutsch machen und auch die startgrafik verändern, komme aber irgendwie nicht an die Firmware ran. 

Wie kann ich das tuhen?


----------

